# I have some questions that a search didn't help with....



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

I apologize if I am wasting server space (with a thread that may have already been covered).

Anyway, I want to add a factory spoiler to my X-Trail. I have a red 2005 X-Trail SE and I am wondering if they make a spoiler to match my paint colour? I know, I should phone Nissan and ask, but I am curious if anyone else has done this to their X-Trail. Also, has anyone removed (or tried to remove) their roof rack cross bars? I usually take these off (on my 2006 Ford Freestar SEL) during the winter to allow for easy snow removal on the roof. Finally, as for an after market deck installation, has anyone found out about the "filler kit" that is used to fill the gap that the old factory deck leaves behind?

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

In regards to fitting a factory spoiler, my personal advice would be against it for the following reasons:

1. The installation of the factory spoiler is far from being straight forward and it involves removing the rear plastic trim and the roof lining completely to get to the mounting points.

2. The installation of the factory spoiler on an xtrail that didn't come with one would also involve cutting (or shortening) the existing black roof rails by about 76cm

3. The price of the factory roof spoiler is far too expensive and the installation/fitting charge won't be cheap either as it would take them a full day to fit.

4. You will be better off getting the aftermarket spoiler that looks EXACTLY the same as the factory one and which fits in 20 mins in place without any of the above hassles. It would fit over your existing roof rails and would look exactly like the factory fit. The price of this aftermarket spoiler is less than half the price of the factory one (colour-coded) and you can install it yourself in your own driveway in 20 mins max. You can find these spoilers on eBay, Maxdax in Singapore or Australia.

Am sorry, but I didn't understand your second question about the deck and what gap it leaves behind when removed, maybe due to model differences between Australia and Canada. If you show me what you mean, I might be able to answer this question.

Hope this helps.

P.S. Am a bit cross-eyed now after reading the red bold font you used LOL


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Do you mean the head unit when you say deck?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yeah, deck and head unit are the same thing mate.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Just checking............... 

Should be a 'storage compartment' thingy that will bolt in. Try ordering one at your dealer. If you're changing from 2-din to 1-din you've probably got one already lower down.


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

aussietrail said:


> Am sorry, but I didn't understand your second question about the deck and what gap it leaves behind when removed, maybe due to model differences between Australia and Canada. If you show me what you mean, I might be able to answer this question.




Thank you for your response to the spoiler idea. I will look on eBay and try to find one that matches my paint. 

My second question was about removing the cross bars on the roof rack.

Lastly, when I mention deck it is the same as "head unit" or after market radio/cd player replacement. Anyway, when the factory radio/6 disc CD changer is removed, it leaves a space that the new "head unit" can't fill. I have had to buy a separate kit that fills the "void", so to speak, in my Ford Windstar Sport and my Mazda Protege. I have a 2005 X-Trail and here is a photo that I have found online (I don't have a camera because my wife has it while I am working 500 km away from home, and Windows Vista won't recognize my camera phone and the software that came with it):


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Ok, now I know what you mean about that gap 

In Australia, the base model exy comes with a single DIN CD player and Radio deck, so the "gap" or the second DIN slot under it comes with a flip down pocket/storage box which can be removed all together if the aftermarket deck you're installing is a 2 DIN type.

Here is the flip down pocket which I had in mine:



It comes in black and silver to match your dash colour too. Not sure if Nissan Canada would have it, but I can get the part number for it from my dealer if you like.

In regards to removing the cross bars, which I presume are the roof racks, the dealer should have given you an allen key to unscrew them from the base, the base of the roof racks would have a plastic plate cover to cover the mounting points of the roof racks. These covers should have been given to you by the dealer too. Again, I am not sure if the roof racks provided by Nissan Canada are the same as the ones given by Nissan Australia, they use the Thule roof racks here.


----------



## eallin (Apr 23, 2007)

Would someone kindly post a link to the aftermarket roof spoiler please. I've had a look around ebay and it's not obvious which are the 'easy-fit' type.

Thanks muchly,

Ed.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

eallin said:


> Would someone kindly post a link to the aftermarket roof spoiler please. I've had a look around ebay and it's not obvious which are the 'easy-fit' type.
> 
> Thanks muchly,
> 
> Ed.


Check eBay UK and type "x-trail roof spoiler" in the search. Many spoilers came up but none of them actually state that the spoiler is hallow from the inside to sit on top of the roof racks, so you better check that the spoiler they're selling looks exactly as the one shown HERE as this is one I am talking about. All others will require a difficult type of installation by removing the roof lining, this one doesn't.


----------



## eallin (Apr 23, 2007)

That's great Jalal, huge thanks.

Anyone in the UK sourced an aftermarket version like this?


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

aussietrail said:


> Ok, now I know what you mean about that gap
> 
> In Australia, the base model exy comes with a single DIN CD player and Radio deck, so the "gap" or the second DIN slot under it comes with a flip down pocket/storage box which can be removed all together if the aftermarket deck you're installing is a 2 DIN type.
> 
> ...



Well, thank you for the extra info. I appreciate it. As for the allen keys, well, my X-Trail was part of a trade for my 2002 Mazda Protege. With that being typed, I didn't see any allen keys anywhere. I have allen keys anyway, but now I have to get some time to find take them off.


Also, here is the after market spoiler for my X-Trail. Unfortunately, the person selling this on eBay, here in Canada, hasn't been doing this for very long.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yep, the red spoiler you have posted a photo of has been discussed and mentioned in THIS thread.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

GRrrr .... Three questions in the same thread... and links back to other existing threads....
sorry but thread is now closed. please read rules.


----------

